# Best method to vent hip roof?



## CTSNicholas (Jan 20, 2015)

House size : 30' deep x 48' wide. Garage, attached on side with a bump out, 24 x 26. The house roof will tie into the garage roof, forming a valley.

What is the best method to properly vent my roof? I'd like to avoid using any powered fans that require energy or that can go bad.

Is there a good product for hip-roofs? I assume an attic insulation baffle that runs to the soffit, but quantity, location, and size are not determined yet. One air is coming in, I figured some sort of ridge vent would be most effective.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Soffit and Ridge vent are the best combination. I'd use a baffle type ridge vent (such as GAF Snowcountry) instead of the mesh type. The venting may be a little lop sided because of the hip but that shouldn't be an issue.


----------

